# Anastasia(Eva) is finally home!!(photo heavy)



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Eva arrived late Friday night at the San diego airport, there was a bit of drama and I had to wait an HOUR for them to get her to me after the plane landed... Something went wrong with the plane and there were firetrucks, just a few scary moments there for me! I heard her before I saw her lol but despite being stuck in a crate for 5 hours she recovered exceptionally well.

She has been doing really really well and Ollie LOVES HER, he is absolutely enamored... I think they are going to be thick as thieves. She is very smart and already has such great natural focus for a baby, she just automatically wants to give me eye contact I love it! She's glued to me and now I have two gsd's who follow me everywhere, I'll be glad when she's bigger so I don't have to worry about stepping on her as much.  I'm pretty smitten with her, she is very sweet and loves to cuddle. :wub: We start IPO training in a few weeks, cannot wait to start!

Anastasia by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Anastasia by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Anastasia by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Anastasia by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Anastasia by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Anastasia by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Anastasia by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Anastasia by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Puppy time by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Puppy time by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Puppy time by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Puppy time by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Puppy time by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Puppy time by Carriesue82, on Flickr

And can't leave out the proud big bro :wub:
4th of July by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## kelliewilson (Jan 1, 2015)

completely beautiful! now I want one too
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Congratulations


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

She is lovely!


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

She is simply adorable!!! I love that they get along so well.. really looking forward to following her upbringing on here  hint.. hint


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

She's gorgeous! I've been waiting all day to see pictures of her  Can't wait to watch her grow.


----------



## Rei_a (Jun 22, 2015)

Awesome looking puppy!


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

What a little cutie! I bet that sweet face has a naughty side though, lol. Love her name as well, very pretty!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Bramble said:


> What a little cutie! I bet that sweet face has a naughty side though, lol. Love her name as well, very pretty!


Thank you all! So far she's been pleasantly well behaved but we are only 2 days in so I'm not letting my guard down yet.  She did chomp on my arm once pretty hard and Ollie came running over to me after I said ouch to check on me, lol.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

What a precious, feminine, looking little face!!! :wub:

But.........from the looks of those beautiful eyes, I see a lot of mischief commin your way! LOL

Congratulations and have fun!
Moms


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

ADORABLE! I'm glad introductions went well!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

I was worried about Ollie but he has surprised me, he is incredibly tolerant and loving with her. My small dogs weren't phased a bit and pretty much immediately accepted her.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Gorgeous!!! Absolutely love those head tilt pics! Gonna have to keep those baby pics coming. Efa says she loves Eva's name.  lol. Eva is just too cute. So great to see the pics of her and Ollie playing so well. So happy for you.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Bet you're going to have a world of fun with lil girl. 
Congrats!!!


----------



## Toots (May 6, 2015)

I am soooooo jealous your dofgs are beautiful!!!


----------



## Toots (May 6, 2015)

So jealous I can't even spell lol


----------



## Toots (May 6, 2015)

I would appreciate it if you would PM me the breeder you used thanks


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm glad everything worked fine with Ollie ! she is absolutely adorable :wub:


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Oh my gosh she is adorable!!! :wub: Love the photos!! It sounds like Ollie is going to be a great big brother to little Eva. Congrats!!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Took her for her first outing today! She's a fiend for the flirt pole too. 

:wub::wub:
Ollie and Eva by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Pose for the photo
Eva by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Literally one second after 
Nommy leash! by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Tired baby
Eva by Carriesue82, on Flickr


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Glad to hear she made it safe and sound! She's a cutie!


----------



## J-Boo (Mar 5, 2015)

Too cute for words!


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

OMG she's SO gorgeous! So is your other GSD. I'm SO jealous. " I want a puppy," she whines.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

she looks like trouble to me, beautiful girl, congratulations


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Beautiful pics! Congrats!


----------



## Persinette (Jan 31, 2015)

She looks like such a happy puppy!


----------



## Themusicmanswife (Jul 16, 2015)

She is so adorable.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Awwww....I had a feeling Ollie would take to her. IMO most males are suckers for puppies. My Smitty has been an awesome big brother to three puppies now. 

Love, love, love her! 

I wish you much happiness in sport and companionship with her!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Oooo and I would have been having a heart attack wrapped in a melt down with total freak out on the side about the plane thing and puppy!


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

The picture you posted yesterday of Ollie and your baby was too precious. You can see she loves her big brother.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Man.. I can't get over how stinking cute they are!!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you all! She is getting more comfortable, therefor unleashing her monster skills... One minute she's a raving lunatic then the next she's cuddling in my lap lulling me once again into a false sense of security.


----------



## bennrobin (Jun 6, 2013)

Cuteness all around!


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

What a cute girl. Love your pictures of her.


----------

